# Pigs in sterling?



## Tymba (Jan 26, 2011)

i heard conflicting reports as to pig population in sterling, one person just west of the highway in fact. anyone know anything about this? :help:


----------



## leesecw (Jul 15, 2006)

There have been a few shot up there off the sterling truck trails. These things are very elusive. They move at night and once you shoot one they vanish from that area for awhile


----------

